# for those that like adult beverages in their recipes



## coyote (Jun 14, 2008)

the other day my kids and I were making a fattie, we just love em at the our shack.
I have always brushed the top and bottom of the fatties with Chipotles in Adobe sauce. the peppers as you know come whole in the can marinading in the adobe sauce. so I must put them in the food processor and puree them.when I have them finished I add 4 table spoons of triple sec (cointreau) it bumps it up a notch for me.and I think it makes it taste pretty good.
but, that is my prefrence, and thought I would share.

even my pineapple upside down get a pretty heafty shot of dark rum on the brown sugar.


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 14, 2008)

Another great recipe from you coyote....Thanks!!
I'm just going to follow you around for the day, see what else you come up with.


----------



## monty (Jun 14, 2008)

Right behind you, Patty!

Cheers!


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 14, 2008)




----------



## jbchoice1 (Jun 14, 2008)

is four a crowd???  I love drinks...  maybe start a thread about adult beverages???  although I think we can figure it out by the pics.  lol


----------



## rivet (Jun 15, 2008)

Never thought of that Mr. Coyote, but that does sound like just the thing! Thanks!!


----------

